# إسأل عنها قبل ماتخطبها "صورة مضحكة و نقاش جاد!"



## maria123 (28 مايو 2009)

حترت وين بدي حطو بالترفيهي ولا ركن الشباب 







أرجو بعد معاينتك للصورة أن تكتب وجهة نظرك !


فما هو الواقع برأبك ؟

اكيد منقول ما بدها حكي بس حبيت الموضوع بشان شوف رئيكون


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

شي حلو كتير التقدم
ههههههههههههه
شكرا ماريا


----------



## maria123 (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كتير كيمو على المرور المميز


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2009)

*هلأ فكرة انه البنت تسأل عن الشب اللي بيتقدملها هيدي فكرة ما عليها حكي .. لانه لازم تعرف مين هيدا الشخص اللي بدها ترتبط معه و تقضي الباقي من عمرها معه.. و تأمنه على مستقبلها و عيلتها ..

و كمان نفس الشي.. الشب لازم يسال عن هيدي البنت لنفس الاسباب..

اما بالنسبة للصورة فهي استهزائية فقط لتبين ان اكثر من نصف شبابنا و بناتنا يتم التعارف بينهم عن طريق المواقع الالكترونية و شبكة النت.. يعني كل شي بيخصهم صار سهل الحصول عليه !!

مشكووووورة ماريا موضوع رائع ​*


----------



## SALVATION (3 يونيو 2009)

_نفكر نطبق الفكره_
_ههههههههه_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حيات_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى يا ماريا بس الترفيهى انسب لموضوعك علشان ياخد حقه من الردود
ينقل​*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (5 يونيو 2009)




----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (5 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الصوره جامده  بس نشى يقوله عكسيها فى التلفون ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2009)

*هههههه حلووة
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## H O P A (5 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههه جميلة الصورة ديه بصراحة ,,,*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههه

تحـــــــــــــفه

ميرررررسى ليكى  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## نفرتاري (6 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى 
مرسى يا قمر*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا ماريا
مرسيه ليكي ياقمر​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى ياقمر على التوبيك 

​


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يونيو 2009)

ده اللي عملته فينا التكنولوجيا


----------

